# nagy kiszerelésben



## curious-mind

Sziasztok kedvesek,

nem sikerült megtalálni  ez a kifejezés jelentését a szótáramban. Kérem szépen magyarozzátok meg magyarul mire vonatkozik ez a kifejezés vagy fordítsátok vagy angolra vagy lengyelre. Ez ilyen konteksztusban szerepel: A nagykereskedelmi raktáráruházakban az áruféleségeket sokszor *nagy kiszerelésben* kell megvásárolni.


----------



## Olivier0

Nagy kiszerelés = nagy csomag vagy karton, amiben több van, mint általában az üzletekben. Például a lisztet nagy kiszerelésben veszi a pék, kis kiszerelésben a háziasszony.
-- Olivier


----------



## curious-mind

Olivier0 said:


> Nagy kiszerelés = nagy csomag vagy karton, amiben több van, mint általában az üzletekben. Például a lisztet nagy kiszerelésben veszi a pék, kis kiszerelésben a háziasszony.
> -- Olivier



 Köszönöm a segítséget, most értem


----------

